# City Dog, Tracer, sees a grouse for the first time



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If the sight of a dead bird is too much for you, please dont look at the video... The grouse was killed instantly when it hit the picture window of our house...there is nothing bloody in the video.

Trace is just very suspicious of what the heck was in his yard...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It says the video is private.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

grrr. thanks...I thought I changed it!
Any better?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Silly bird dog! You're supposed to chase them not bark at them. Have you thought about field training?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

thought yes....actually taken steps to try it no...


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I love the frown on his face


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

So intently interested! Great vid!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Trace, it is potential lunch, buddy. If not for you, for your people if you find a second one.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Brave boy, isn't he? Really cute.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Loved the video  Oh how I miss that deep boy bark.

I probably would have cooked it up for the lad :curtain::


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, he was right, it was definitely 'woofable'. You never know when these things will attack! 

Maddie's, as a small puppy, first reaction to finding a dead sparrow (she saw it before I did) was to grab it in her mouth and pretend like it never happened. I fortunately saw her quick movement and did a mouth cavity search. I wasn't pleased with what I pulled out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That is too funny. Stay low Tracer!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm...bird dog? What's his reaction to squirrels? Cute video!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a great video! Tracer is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have amused myself with this video all day. It is so funny bc Tracer is such a big strong boy about everything except for small wildlife type creatures- like the frog in my yard!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL!! Exactly Jill... struts confidently through life unless it involves tiny life forms! 
He is so weirdly wonderful!


----------

